# *coming soon* Fenix HP40 - with red/blue led



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Got this from Fenix Finland. They told on Facebook about the new HP40.

'Fenix HP40 is very new headlight model with outstanding color led (Red and Blue). The light is optimized to use hunting or fishing activity. 
Unfortunately currently unable to release any photos. But please keep following our FB-site and you will hear soon more about HP40 and other new lights.'

So no photos or other info yet, but knowing Fenix that will come soon


----------



## kj75 (Jun 9, 2014)

Heard it's based on the HP25.
Maybe the same body with built-in color-led.

IMO for fishing activity is has to be IP-X8


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope they won't go with 5mm leds.
Makes it look cheap.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahh I just got a hc90vn. 
Would have loved a Fenix. 
I have a sd6vn and couldn't love it more. 
The belt clip and magnetic mount are genius.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 9, 2014)

Stuck to my bathroom mirror. Love them magnets! 

Tell me that wouldn't make every headlamp that much better. 
Nice innovation by sparks. 
I'm tempted to find a way to mount this to my hc90vn coming. It's just so useful...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tmack said:


>


That's a cool way to carry


----------



## Tmack (Jun 9, 2014)

Pelvic headlight. The area that needs the most accuracy  

Might as well see where it's leading me lol.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Heard it's based on the HP25.


But where did you heard?


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> But where did you heard?



First from Fenix...a few weeks ago. Because I told them I like fishing too...
And from my local dealer...I'm sure you know them..


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> And from my local dealer...I'm sure you know them..


I've no clue


----------



## kj75 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've read Fenix will name this light HP40F


----------



## kj2 (Jun 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I've read Fenix will name this light HP40F



That's new for Fenix. To add a letter. But hea wait.. Add a F.. So two versions??


----------



## kj75 (Jun 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> That's new for Fenix. To add a letter. But hea wait.. Add a F.. So two versions??



Maybe F: fishing
H: hunting ????:thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Maybe F: fishing
> H: hunting ????:thinking:



B: badass


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2014)

Heard from Fenix it has a separate battery pack...with long cable like the HP30 
Runs on 2 18650's
Led is CW...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Heard from Fenix it has a separate battery pack...with long cable like the HP30
> Runs on 2 18650's
> Led is CW...



Noooooooo!!!!!! 
I really dislike a separate battery-pack that has to be attached to you belt or something. Cable will catch on your clothes or jacket.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!
> I really dislike a separate battery-pack that has to be attached to you belt or something. Cable will catch on your clothes or jacket.



Yeah. There you're right. But this light is based on the HP25, it has the same appear...
The cable of the HP25 is shorter than HP30's...

BTW....it does not have a red light...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Yeah. There you're right. But this light is based on the HP25, it has the same appear...
> The cable of the HP25 is shorter than HP30's...
> 
> BTW....it does not have a red light...



So only green and blue?? Weird..


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> So only green and blue?? Weird..



It seems like, because it's based on the HP25...A white and a blue led....One in both reflectors???


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> It seems like, because it's based on the HP25...A white and a blue led....One in both reflectors???



How can the led be CW then? 
Edit: I need to read xD but if it has blue, green and white I think they fit two 5mm leds on one side.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Or Fenix throws the green away also, and it only has white and blue. Won't expect that many sales if Fenix does that.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2014)

It seems like it's like that...So a "HP25" with white and blue


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> It seems like it's like that...So a "HP25" with white and blue



Not something I would buy. Review it, hee no problem. Do wanna see how it will work, but wouldn't spend my own money on it.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> It seems like it's like that...So a "HP25" with white and blue









HP40F


----------



## kj2 (Aug 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> HP40F



Released today


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 4, 2014)

So its a fishing light, talk about niche, but still awsome if your a fisher, personlly I cant think of a more boring way to spend my time but oh well ahaha


----------



## kj75 (Dec 18, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Maybe F: fishing
> H: hunting ????:thinking:



HP40H is indeed the hunting version...


----------

